# Dlink Dub-E100 USB-Ethernet adapter



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am using Win7. The USB-Ethernet adapter of Dlink 'DUB-E100' shown here

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=133

I am unable to locate driver for Win7. The CD and its website doesnt provide driver for Vista and Win7. Please help me in making it work for win7.

Thanks in advance.
-uv


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try installing in compatibility mode http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/80cae5ee-dc98-4a2f-8284-a1ab826059b7


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Joe,

But, the installer CD comes with files DUBE100B.inf and .sys files. Is there any possible way to install using 'device manager' s 'Update Driver' method with compatibility mode?

Please help me in fixing this.

--uv


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi according to ms you do not need the driver from the cd http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...5&c=Networking&sc=Ethernet Adapters&os=32-bit


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

The website says that, But its not working. Any ideas please?

Thanks
uv


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if the info here can be of help http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee851685.aspx have you tried just plugging in the device no driver and see if win 7 updates can find something


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

joe,

I followed the steps given there, but, at step 6, windows was not able to find the dlink driver. 
Also, when I pointed the driver of XP by clicking 'Have Disk', the 'Next' button became greyed.

-uv


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please give BCComp a pm with a link to your thread and ask for his opinion this is something he may be better able to assist you with, it has me a little confused as to the bset way forward


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the efforts joe. I hope for the answer from bccomp .


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What revision number is this?

With the device connected what error do you have in the Device Manager?
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

In Device Manager, I could see 'DUB E-100' with error mark. I right clicked on it, and in properties>Details Tab I could see the following

USB\VID_2001&PID_3C05&REV_0001
USB\VID_2001&PID_3C05

--uv.


----------

